# (CO) Chocolate Stud in Colorado



## Badgerpacker72 (May 10, 2013)

Currently looking for a chocolate stud in or near Colorado with decent pedigree and good health clearances. Have a chocolate female SH out of HRCH Gator Point Colorado Aces High MH and HRCH Highpoints Tiger Tearin em Up we're looking to breed coming up. Thanks.


----------

